# Motorcycles! Post em if you got em...



## scout24 (May 9, 2016)

It's that time of year here in the northeast U.S., so here's my contribution to start the thread, kind of a continuation perhaps of the old Marketplace thread. Mrs. Scout and I try to get out as often as possible on our 2010 Goldwing. Here's to a safe, sunny riding season! Let's see what else the CPF membership rides...


----------



## Tejasandre (May 9, 2016)

Safe riding to you scout.


----------



## Beamhead (May 10, 2016)

Safe riding to all.


----------



## RedLED (May 10, 2016)

Ninja's of a few different models.


----------



## dhunley1 (May 10, 2016)

Not the greatest pic, but this is my 04 Yamaha R6. This is my first motorcycle, and after owning it for 9 years now, it still makes me smile every time I ride. 

My next bike will be an ADV bike of some sort, but I don't think I'll ever get rid of the R6.


----------



## ingineer (May 10, 2016)

Honda Ace 1100, my 17th bike, was a daily commuter. very nice on the poker runs, or trips back and forth from OH10 to NJ
now with headlight modulator.
Goldwing!!Scout i'm jealous



All the gear, all the time


----------



## Slumber (May 10, 2016)

Here's mine...




I'd love a crotch rocket, but I'm too fat.


----------



## Beamhead (May 10, 2016)

Nice bikes Gents.


----------



## scout24 (May 10, 2016)

Very nice all! As was said several times above, safe riding to all... Ingineer- OH Ten. I love it...  Haven't heard that in years...


----------



## scout24 (May 20, 2016)

A recent addition to the fleet. 1972, wears an antique plate. Wait, I must be antique too, then... Appears to be original except the mufflers, which have a nice bark to them. My anti-Goldwing, as it were.  This is an homage to the first bike I was ever on, my Uncle who passed a few years ago had a gold and black early 70's Triumph Bonneville that he used to put me up on the tank and ride around. I swear we went farther, but he insisted the official story was just around the neighborhood. I still have two photos of the Bonnie, I'll try to get one posted here.


----------



## Tejasandre (May 20, 2016)

scout24 said:


> A recent addition to the fleet. 1972, wears an antique plate. Wait, I must be antique too, then... Appears to be original except the mufflers, which have a nice bark to them. My anti-Goldwing, as it were.  This is an homage to the first bike I was ever on, my Uncle who passed a few years ago had a gold and black early 70's Triumph Bonneville that he used to put me up on the tank and ride around. I swear we went farther, but he insisted the official story was just around the neighborhood. I still have two photos of the Bonnie, I'll try to get one posted here.



Love it! Been scanning bike trader off and on for the last couple of years for something like that. Hoping for a '69.


----------



## maukka (May 21, 2016)

A 2015 Triumph Street Triple Rx


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 11, 2016)

I don't have a motorcycle like my neighbor does, but if I ever do...







It'll be something like that vintage 175 Scout showed. 0-60 sooner or later is just fine for me.


----------



## 1pt21 (Jun 12, 2016)

New rider here, rode last season on my permit and this Spring took a proper MSF riding class and got my endorsement.

Bike is a DRZ-400E that has been receiving upgrades from the day I bought her:

- 80/20 Street/Dirt tires front & rear changed from the dirt knobbies I bought it with
- Dual Sport conversion lighting kit installed (made it street legal in NJ)
- Adjustable Steering Stabilizer 
- Upgraded LED headlight
- LED taillight, running light, plate light and blinkers
- Bar-End mirrors (now flipped down instead of up as in the pic)
- DRZ400-SM (SuperMoto) gearing change
- New O-Ring chain
- Water Pump fix 
- Extra Capacity fuel tank (this things DRINKS more gas than I do beer)
- Bark-Buster hand guards, Radiator Guard, aluminum skid plates and crank cover (this was used only on dirt before I bought it from original owner)
- New rotors and pads just installed last weekend front and rear
- Moose Racing 3-Finger clutch lever waiting to be installed (stock is worn to hell with way to much play)

I'm sure I forgot some, but shes mostly stock and unmolested. Pulls hard with the SM gearing change from dirt gearing. A hard 1-2 shift will pull the front wheel off the ground.... Scary for a new rider. I mostly ride back roads (I live in NJ and don't want to die at 33 because people don't know how to drive and share the road with bikers, maybe I'll get there one day). 

She's old but still runs like new, great 1st bike IMO. I want to keep it forever, but the wife would only like me to have one bike at at time. Working on that LOL.

Considering a Cruiser for next season, Honda Shadow 600cc (I believe) V-Twin seems like a nice cheap upgrade. Really want to be able to throw the wife on the back so we can enjoy it together, I feel so guilty after a day of riding. The sensations are like nothing words can honestly explain, and hopefully that will get her more appreciative of the hobby.

Here's how she sat last year (now 100% NJ street legal, registered and insured):


----------



## 1pt21 (Jun 17, 2016)

Darn... Was really hoping this thread would take off. There's gotta be more riders on here!! 

Really enjoying this season so far, feels so nice to be properly educated and completely legal 

Ride safe out there fellas!!!!


----------



## scout24 (Jun 17, 2016)

I've heard good things about those DRZ's, 1pt21. Enjoy and stay safe!


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 17, 2016)

1pt21 said:


> New rider here, rode last season on my permit and this Spring took a proper MSF riding class and got my endorsement.
> 
> Bike is a DRZ-400E that has been receiving upgrades from the day I bought her:
> 
> ...



Looks like fun...

Whiz down some back road past an old logging road...
"Screeeeeeeech", turn around, drive down said logging road a while, note sun beginning to set, return to pavement and zoom back home regretting you did not wear a jacket. lol


----------



## 1pt21 (Jun 17, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> Looks like fun...
> 
> Whiz down some back road past an old logging road...
> "Screeeeeeeech", turn around, drive down said logging road a while, note sun beginning to set, return to pavement and zoom back home regretting you did not wear a jacket. lol



Dude.... Have you been spying on me?!? That's literally how my ride went down last Sunday :laughing:

Dead serious..........


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 18, 2016)

Nope...not spying...

Just re-living memories from my younger days...

This site probably saved my life.
See a friend of mine (in his 30's) got bit by the vintage bike bug in 014. We were both restoring the same kind of car. 
He found a 1973 bike and had me contemplating doing the same thing. 
Only I had vowed some 20+ years ago to never own a street bike. Too many crazy/ distracted drivers, .... back then... 
With nowhere close by to ride dirt bikes my thoughts turned to restoring a street legal dirt bike.
My wife reluctantly agreed with the idea about a year later. It was about that time I discovered CPF. Any funds for buying/ restoring a motorcycle were spent on a budding collection of flashlights. Yup. 

I vowed at 47 (seconds after crashing on a downhill skateboard) that anything requiring a helmet is no longer on my 'to do' list. I was about to break that vow.

Instead I'd rather hear about your adventures 1pt.


----------



## jdboy (Jun 18, 2016)

If had counts here's my contribution. This build took the most of one winter and help from a couple good friends.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 20, 2016)

Jdboy- My Harley-fu is not what it could be. Whatcha got there?


----------



## Beamhead (Jun 21, 2016)

scout24 said:


> Jdboy- My Harley-fu is not what it could be. Whatcha got there?


My guess is an early 70's Sportster, 900 or 1000, XLH or XLCH?


----------



## jdboy (Jun 21, 2016)

This one started life as a 1000cc Iron Head Sportster. Every piece on it was either modified or replaced. The only parts that renamed stock were the oil tank, battery tray, and swing arm.


----------



## roger-roger (Aug 24, 2016)

scout24 said:


> A recent addition to the fleet. 1972, wears an antique plate. Wait, I must be antique too, then... Appears to be original except the mufflers, which have a nice bark to them. My anti-Goldwing, as it were.





scout24 said:


> This is an homage to the first bike I was ever on, my Uncle who passed a few years ago had a gold and black early 70's Triumph Bonneville that he used to put me up on the tank and ride around. I swear we went farther, but he insisted the official story was just around the neighborhood. I still have two photos of the Bonnie, I'll try to get one posted here.




Congrats! Brings back memories! After 2 years on a Honda Mini Trail I was racing a Hodaka Super Rat when that came out.



My second CRF250L. :duh2: Sold the first intending to pick up a 690 Duke--there were none in stock, so went back to the Honda.


----------



## Dave D (Oct 9, 2016)

*Where's the Motorcycle thread??*

There is a thread for Cars but I couldn't find a thread for motorcycles!

There must be lots of motorcycle owners on the forum, what are you riding?

I'll start, my BMW R1200GS Adventure, bought it for myself as a retirement present, it's about 18 months old now and I've done about 12,000km on it.






Typical, posted this and then found http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?418863-Motorcycles!-Post-em-if-you-got-em Doh!!!

_*Threads merged_


----------



## Dave D (Oct 9, 2016)

My toy, with a view!


----------



## Greta (Oct 9, 2016)

Our new baby - and yes, it really is a motorcycle!! 

2016 Slingshot - maiden trip from Lake Havasu City, AZ to Albuquerque, NM for the Balloon Fiesta! What a BLAST!!!


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 9, 2016)

.nice ride sasha


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 9, 2016)

here is mine b4 you all laugh she leaves most cars at the light and no mater how I ride or where I get 100 mpg. with 2 new tires and clutch bearing and neeew drive belt I'm still under 1200 invested she is a 2013 Honda pcx 150


----------



## Greta (Oct 9, 2016)

raggie - I have a Yamaha Vino 125... it is awesome for just tooling around town! I love scooters!


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 9, 2016)

Greta said:


> raggie - I have a Yamaha Vino 125... it is awesome for just tooling around town! I love scooters!


me to I love rideing mine around town. I bet if a wanted to I could get 115 mpgs out of mine. I like the yamahas to.


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 10, 2016)

Greta said:


> Our new baby - and yes, it really is a motorcycle!!


That is badass however if it has a steering wheel and you sit side by side................I respectfully disagree. :duck:


----------



## Greta (Oct 11, 2016)

Beamhead said:


> That is badass however if it has a steering wheel and you sit side by side................I respectfully disagree. :duck:



It's registered and insured as a motorcycle... so I'm calling it a motorcycle. I win. :nana:


----------



## dhunley1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Greta said:


> Our new baby - and yes, it really is a motorcycle!!
> 
> 2016 Slingshot - maiden trip from Lake Havasu City, AZ to Albuquerque, NM for the Balloon Fiesta! What a BLAST!!!



Very nice! I rode around in one and it was a blast!


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 11, 2016)

Greta said:


> It's registered and insured as a motorcycle... so I'm calling it a motorcycle. I win. :nana:


:bow:  Is it fast? I bet it handles like a dream.


----------



## DIPSTIX (Oct 11, 2016)

This is the wife and mines i have the harley she has the honda.

[/IMG]


----------



## timbo114 (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Greta (Oct 11, 2016)

Beamhead said:


> :bow:  Is it fast? I bet it handles like a dream.



We had the cruise set at 80 on the highway to Albuquerque. We've heard others say they've had theirs up to 100... :huh: Yes, it handles like a dream... reminds me so much of my 350Z I had years ago. I love the 5-speed manual transmission! VROOOOM!!! And my arms and back are even getting a good work-out with the manual "power" steering! 

Here's a video from a few weeks ago when 7 of us went on a ride through the desert. We turned a lot of heads that day - it was so much FUN!! 

We were doing about 60 in this video -


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 11, 2016)

Nice, I love your sound system, with my advancing in years and old bones I find I ride my 2 wheeler less and less, after seeing yours and the video I might have to get one. 
It is reasonably priced and would satisfy two needs for me, being in the wind and having a "mid life crisis" speedster. 
I have only seen the Can Am Spyders here in CA and don't really care for them.

PS. I'd get the power assisted steering version. LOL.


----------



## Greta (Oct 12, 2016)

Beam... the sound system is amazing for that kind of vehicle! And it struck me as so funny that "Let's Go Crazy" was playing while these guys were doing double the speed limit through the desert... where there are signs all over "Watch out for burros"  - But it really was fun! 

We had a Victory that I couldn't drive and traded it in for the Slingshot. Honey was saying how his knees weren't going to hold out much longer with the two wheels. And I honestly did not like riding on the back of it. (Had an accident on the Harley years ago... that spooked me a lot!) We test drove the Spyder and I couldn't drive that either because I'm too short and it was NOT comfortable leaning so far forward to reach the handle bars. AND - riding on the back of THAT was not in the least bit secure feeling for me. The back tire "wobbles" and I felt like I was going to be dumped off the side. The Slingshot is really the best of ALL worlds! And I can drive it like a serious badass! LOL I even get catcalls at stop lights now! (yeah, I know it's the machine but I'll take what I can get at my age)


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 12, 2016)

my baby is in shop but after its fixed all still have way less then wholesale vale in it. so for now I'm back to walking. I think ill save for a Honda rebel or kawaski ninja 300


----------



## Greta (Oct 12, 2016)

OOOOH - rags... I love those little Rebels! They really do scoot around!


----------



## Beamhead (Oct 12, 2016)

I showed my wife what you have and she wants me to sell my HD and get one, she loves riding more than I do sometimes but she blew her knee out about 2 years ago and can't get on my bike anymore so this would be perfect and she could drive it...................uh maybe if I let her.  I wonder if they are available in Ca? :thinking: I did a cursory search for a dealer and only ATV/C showed up, I am going to make a few calls when I get some time and find one. You may have made a sale for them  I'll tell the sales person to give you a referral reward. 





Greta said:


> Beam... the sound system is amazing for that kind of vehicle! And it struck me as so funny that "Let's Go Crazy" was playing while these guys were doing double the speed limit through the desert... where there are signs all over "Watch out for burros"  - But it really was fun!
> 
> We had a Victory that I couldn't drive and traded it in for the Slingshot. Honey was saying how his knees weren't going to hold out much longer with the two wheels. And I honestly did not like riding on the back of it. (Had an accident on the Harley years ago... that spooked me a lot!) We test drove the Spyder and I couldn't drive that either because I'm too short and it was NOT comfortable leaning so far forward to reach the handle bars. AND - riding on the back of THAT was not in the least bit secure feeling for me. The back tire "wobbles" and I felt like I was going to be dumped off the side. The Slingshot is really the best of ALL worlds! And I can drive it like a serious badass! LOL I even get catcalls at stop lights now! (yeah, I know it's the machine but I'll take what I can get at my age)


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 12, 2016)

me to and my feet touch the ground on them lol. plus they get like 87 mpg


----------



## Greta (Oct 12, 2016)

Beamhead said:


> I showed my wife what you have and she wants me to sell my HD and get one, she loves riding more than I do sometimes but she blew her knee out about 2 years ago and can't get on my bike anymore so this would be perfect and she could drive it...................uh maybe if I let her.  I wonder if they are available in Ca? :thinking: I did a cursory search for a dealer and only ATV/C showed up, I am going to make a few calls when I get some time and find one. You may have made a sale for them  I'll tell the sales person to give you a referral reward.



Well... if she's anything like me, there won't be a "let her" - LOL I drive it more than Honey does at this point. It's *MY* sexy ride! - I let HIM drive it... sometimes...


----------



## Greta (Oct 12, 2016)

raggie33 said:


> me to and my feet touch the ground on them lol. plus they get like 87 mpg



Being vertically challenged... the struggle is real :huh:


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 12, 2016)

Greta said:


> Being vertically challenged... the struggle is real :huh:


lol we never hit Are heads


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 13, 2016)

My first Triumph 



h

I quickly moved up to this





And this is why I had to get rid of it. No self control 






The seat made with poisonous armored Amazonian tree frog hides is barely.


----------



## Father Azmodius (Oct 13, 2016)

A professional picture that helped me win Bike of the Month





The toy had to go when I bought a house on 5.5 acres of woods to pay for the tool.


----------



## Greta (Oct 13, 2016)

raggie33 said:


> lol we never hit Are heads



Except on the cabinet doors that the giants leave open... jerks :ironic:


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 13, 2016)

raggie33 said:


> my baby is in shop but after its fixed all still have way less then wholesale vale in it. so for now I'm back to walking. I think ill save for a Honda rebel or kawaski ninja 300



Why did your baby need to go to the shop? 

~ C.G.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 13, 2016)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> Why did your baby need to go to the shop?
> 
> ~ C.G.


clutch bearing and drive belt and a valve adjustment


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Oct 13, 2016)

raggie33 said:


> clutch bearing and drive belt and a valve adjustment



I'm relieved to read you and baby didn't experience the human eraser, asphalt. :thumbsup: 

~ Chance


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 13, 2016)

nah thank god


----------



## stfc69 (Oct 13, 2016)

And this is why I had to get rid of it. No self control 





I used to have a Sprint ST that recorded your highest speed, I wondered whether it could have been used against me if I got stopped by the police... 

Nice bike by the way.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 14, 2016)

took her on the highway today. man it sucks at highway driving it tops off at 70 mph maybe even a tad less.i may mod it to get higher speed


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 20, 2016)

last fill up i only got 98 mpg but thats in the city and hard on the throttle.


----------



## Barabus (Oct 20, 2016)

Yamaha FRJ. Stay safe


----------



## arKmm (Oct 21, 2016)

BMW R1200RT rider here.







I don't normally ride with the luggage on it, but this was a long distance journey so I was loaded up.


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 21, 2016)

arKmm said:


> BMW R1200RT rider here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet ride but out of my price range


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 21, 2016)

my goal is to get 110 mpg in small town driving I am now running mobile 1 and have the tires at maxium pressure ..not bad for a bike that can almost do 70 mph


----------



## raggie33 (Oct 25, 2016)

perfect day of riding in the mountains. only bad things is I forgot to watch gas gauge lol I'm cenile I'm sure. but she made it back to walmarts gas station and cost me a whole 3 bucks and change to fill up lol. it ran like a top keeping up with traffic with no issues


----------



## Beamhead (Dec 24, 2016)

https://youtu.be/uZS89VNJuWc


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm still new to the two wheels thing but i do enjoy it.

https://instagram.com/p/BH8iCMDguW-/

-Mayo

(Naturally all LEDs on this grom.)


----------



## FrogmanM (Jan 16, 2017)

Mainland ride.

https://instagram.com/p/BMwjnD7AS03/

-Mayo


----------



## Poppy (Jan 26, 2017)

scout24 said:


> A recent addition to the fleet. 1972, wears an antique plate. Wait, I must be antique too, <snip>



Scout,
That reminds me of my only motorcycle, a '72 350 honda in red.
Fortunately I had crash bars on the front.

I was teaching a friend how to ride, and he was tooling around in the parking lot; when he tried to come to a stop, he forgot to pull the clutch, and the bike started lurching. When he came to a stop, he had lost his balance, and the bike started to go over. You know... once they get so far, there is a point of no return, and he laid it down on its side. It was funny watching the pain in his face, worrying about what my reaction was going to be.  

I only kept it for a couple of years. I had to sell it to get a better car when going to grad school. :-(

Years later I drove my friend's full dress Honda Interstate, ( about 100 cc's smaller than a Gold wing). It was beautiful, with CB, and intercom. My wife suggested that I should get one, and for a fleeting moment, in my head, I screamed... YES!!! But then, just starting a family, it didn't seem to be the sensible thing to do. Especially in my part of the world, where there is so much traffic! Not only that, I had seasonal allergies; Spring and Fall are the best times of year to ride around here, and that's when my allergies are the worst. Ram air pollen, is NOT the most fun for an allergy sufferer. 

Well fast forward 30 years to just post 9/11.
My wife was getting anxious, with all the terror warnings on TV, that I needed an escape plan, to travel about 50 to 100 miles North West. I planned six of us in the van, with pre-packed gear, bicycles on the roof, for when the roads got too clogged, and a tow vehicle. Not everyone in my party would be able to pedal all that far. I even rigged up a little trailer to carry some of the gear.

I swapped out the little 3HP for a 5HP.
That baby was small enough for me to pick it up and put it in the back of the van.


----------



## raggie33 (Mar 22, 2019)

*post ya motorcycles thread*

i dont have a car just my motorcycle i have a 2018 honda rebel 300 cc. it was in my price range and is scary torquey . i never been to its to speed but at the speed i had it at i was passing cars left and right and yes i know we have lots of law enforcement members on this forum so ill just say i was going between 70 mph and 115 mph i may of been on a raceway i may have not been on one. so what bike do you have. ill post pic in the am


----------



## torchsarecool (Mar 23, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*

No pics sorry.
I have a 2012 honda vision 110cc scooter. Slow but still, gets me on 2 wheels.
Hopefully will pass my full motorbike test someday soon and move up to something like a KTM duke 390.
Looking forward to seeing some bikes here......


----------



## ironhorse (Mar 23, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*





2018 Royal Enfield Himalayan.


----------



## Random Dan (Mar 23, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*

2009 Yamaha FZ6R that I bought off of craigslist in August with under 8k miles on it. Now I'm about to hit 12k.





This was from a motorcycle camping trip to Yosemite. The Triumph Daytona is my brother's.


----------



## RedLED (Apr 10, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*

Nice bike, looks well maintained.


----------



## id30209 (Apr 11, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*

About time for me to join Cafe...
My second oldy, when it was out for some air after overhaul. R100GS PD 1989


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Apr 23, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*

2017 CRF250L.


----------



## scout24 (Apr 23, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*

2010 Honda Goldwing, a 1987? Yamaha TW200, and a 1972 Honda CB175.

Raggie- I took the liberty of merging your thread with mine from a couple years ago...


----------



## id30209 (Apr 23, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*

Found the other photo of my oldest before restoration


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 28, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*

The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I happened upon this bedazzled scooter a few days ago. Thought it might make ya'll smile.


----------



## raggie33 (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*

if any of you are looking for a dependable motorcycle on a budget i adore my honda rebel 300cc it is only one cylinder so very very easy to repair id say the easiest bike to repair by far. i was worried it would not have enough power but so far i haven't needed any more throttle went up a super steep mountain today like it was a flat road. honda knows small engines


----------



## id30209 (Apr 29, 2019)

*Re: post ya motorcycles thread*



Chauncey Gardiner said:


> The Lovely Mrs. Gardiner and I happened upon this bedazzled scooter a few days ago. Thought it might make ya'll smile.



Kinda like this one. Perfect for Mr and Mrs ride.


----------

